# Pretty Amazing!



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

So far the official chicagoland snow totals are 10.4" which is a third of our winter average!

The best part is this weekend they are forcasting around 11" more inches to fall friday through monday and another 4-6"s a few days after that!:bluebouncpayup:bluebouncpayup


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i hear ya! we've already had half of our average season total of snow, and we've had more ice this fall than we have ever had in the last 70 years. global warming??


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

stroker79;459216 said:


> So far the official chicagoland snow totals are 10.4" which is a third of our winter average!
> 
> The best part is this weekend they are forcasting around 11" more inches to fall friday through monday and another 4-6"s a few days after that!:bluebouncpayup:bluebouncpayup


You must be way North. 11"? Where are you seeing this. I see more rain than anything.

John


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Its been a great Dec. hasnt it stroker....!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

BNC SERVICES;459706 said:


> Its been a great Dec. hasnt it stroker....!


I'm liking it so far. I just want my stuff fixed then it will be perfect.

Bryan, you gots a new pm.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

clncut;459595 said:


> You must be way North. 11"? Where are you seeing this. I see more rain than anything.
> 
> John


northwest cook county.

they are saying 2 inches on sat, 7-8 on sun, and then another 2 on monday. Im hoping it comes through!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

BNC SERVICES;459706 said:


> Its been a great Dec. hasnt it stroker....!


Hells yeah!, where are your videos?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

It looks like the forecast has changed a bit and they are not calling for as much snow. It really depends on where that warm air is.

Long term the farmers almanc looks pretty good for january!

*January 2008
1st-3rd Unsettled, especially Great Lakes. 4th-7th Snowy and very windy. 8th-11th Snow showers and even a few snow squalls, especially for Great Lakes. 12th-15th Snow sweeps in from the west. 16th-19th Wet, especially for the Great Lakes, then turning fair and cold. 20th-23rd Heavy snow (4 to 8 inches) for the Great Lakes; lesser amounts to the south. 24th-27th Fair and cold. 28th-31st Some snow, especially for the Great Lakes.*


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

I think you scared the weeked storm away stroker.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I guess so, i knew i shouldnt have started this thread.

the storm is still coming, just depends on where that snow/rain line is.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Lets just put our plows away. What do you guys say?


----------

